# Manitoba Duck Hunting - VIDEO from last week



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

As the deep freeze ice up invades North Dakota this week, I thought you guys would enjoy a report from the North.

We spent last week (Nov. 3 - 7) chasing Mallards and Canada Geese in SW Manitoba. When we planned the trip we knew we would be pushing ice up, but things worked out perfect as we right on that magical freeze/thaw line for the majority of the week. The artic front hit Saturday as we were pulling out, single digit highs (F). Couldn't have had any more perfect timing as I'm sure everything is froze solid by now. It's nice when that happens!

This was our first trip to Manitoba and we were not disappointed!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I noticed no spinners, were they not working that late in the year?

Awesome shoot!


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

1:13 spinner near the ground???


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Birds weren't loving the spinners like they sometimes do. It seemed like it varied with each flock we would hunt....we could tell the ones that had been getting hunted all season. One area apparently a guide had been running hard. The hunters were long gone, but man those birds were finicky.

When we use spinners we put out 1 or 2 and always keep them really close to the ground.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

Very nice! Excellent photos too...


----------

